# Does anyone else air their bedding and clothing?



## Ardie/WI

Every month or so, I like to hang our blankets and bedspreads outside for a day!
They get so fresh smelling in the cold air.

I also like to air my favor inside jacket because it doesn't get dirty, but just not fresh smelling.


----------



## Charleen

Yup, sure do! Just yesterday I put our comforter on the line for a couple hours.


----------



## gaucli

Pretty much everytime the weather cooperates with me..I have something hung out! Nothing better than fresh sheets and blankets line dried!!


----------



## Catalpa

The only thing better is crawling into them at night! 

Yup, not only do I hang all my laundry out to dry, but whenever the weather cooperates I hang my big quilts out on the line to air.


----------



## emdeengee

My Mom was from Switzerland so airing our duvets and pillows was a daily thing - if it wasn't pouring down rain. I have always done this. I love laundry that has been hung outside to dry. If you drape your dish towels and cloths over bushes they will whiten - it is the chlorophyl in the leaves.


----------



## acde

Here too, sleep better because of it.


----------



## Belfrybat

I air out the bedding on sunny days -- don't have to wash it as often that way. I don't usually air out clothes as I line dry and figure they have had enough sun time that way.


----------



## Helena

Yes.I always wash and line dry most of our clothes or put them on the rack near the wood stove. but, if the weather is nice I will also put out the quilts and pillows for a few hours. What do people do when they live somewhere where they aren't "allowed" to have a clothes line..I wouldn't live there..ut, also always open the bedroom window for a few hours no matte how cold the weather is daily.


----------



## Ardie/WI

We slept under an aired bedspread/quilt last night. It smelled so fresh and the whole bedroom did too.

The scent reminded me of my fathers winter jacket after he'd spent time outside cutting wood in Winter.


----------



## ldc

I do this when the humidity is not 100%, and there are no chiggers in the area! growing up, we did this with our work/school clothes, too, as well as the bedding.


----------



## lazysheep

Not having a dryer in 10 years, I "air" everything. If you have never dried your sheets in the sunshine, you will be astounded at the smell when you crawl into freshly made sun-dried bedsheets!


----------



## Guest

I'm sleeping on air dried sheet's as post this..and for the added bonus it has that SMELL..you know that fresh air smell that will stay until you wash them again? I love hanging my clothes on the line in general..


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

emdeengee said:


> My Mom was from Switzerland so airing our duvets and pillows was a daily thing - if it wasn't pouring down rain. I have always done this. I love laundry that has been hung outside to dry. If you drape your dish towels and cloths over bushes they will whiten - it is the chlorophyl in the leaves.


This must be the same thing as laying things out on grass. I have an old rosemary bush I started using to dry my circular table cloths, leaves a wonderful scent and the branches don't mind a clothes pin or two. Lavender is heaven for pillow cases.


----------



## barnyardgal

I LOVE airing blankets & pillows--something about it makes ya sleep good & smells air fresh to~


----------



## ChickenMiss

I'd love to be able to air my bedding.

I'm working on either saving up and purchasing a very large foldable wooden clothes drying wrack or helping my dad build one when he has the time. Seems like he has way too much to do as it is though so I may end up buying one to do just that. Between his full-time job and other side projects (finishing a microwave cart, pullout drawers for the kitchen cabinets, and building a cat climbing tree) adding something else is overkill.

We don't have a clothesline and the space where we might be able to fit one is where I'll be planting my veggies this year. If I must choose between a clothesline and a veggie patch, I'll go with the eatables.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

ChickenMiss, I once lived in a tiny city studio and converted my futon every day Japanese style. I attached straps to the back of a closet door and looped up the bedding to hang loosely. The lavender and cedar stuff kept in there made everything fresh - and I never had to check for bird poo!


----------



## mekasmom

I love to hang clothes and bedding out for the freshness. The worst part of cold weather is that you can't line dry.


----------



## mkakids

emdeengee said:


> My Mom was from Switzerland so airing our duvets and pillows was a daily thing - if it wasn't pouring down rain. I have always done this. I love laundry that has been hung outside to dry. If you drape your dish towels and cloths over bushes they will whiten - it is the chlorophyl in the leaves.


Its not the leaves, its the sun bleaching them.


----------

